# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.6.5 - HTC EVO 3D, Samsung GT-I8190, GT-S5350, GT-S5380D and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.6.5 is out! 
Added support for HTC EVO 3D, Samsung GT-I8190, Samsung GT-S5350, Samsung GT-S5380D,
Samsung GT-S6352, Samsung SPH-W7900, Huawei E5380, Gigabyte GSmart G1345, LG C660!   Medusa Box v1.6.5 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  HTC EVO 3D - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Shadow_user).Samsung GT-I8190 - added Dead Boot Repair.Samsung GT-S5350 - added Dead Boot Repair.Samsung GT-S5380D - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Shadow_user).Samsung GT-S6352 - added Dead Boot Repair.Samsung SPH-W7900 - added Dead Boot Repair.Huawei E5380 - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).Gigabyte GSmart G1345 - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).LG C660 - added Dead Boot Repair. 
- Released some improvements to the main software.
- Repair files are uploaded into the support area. 
Medusa is still on the cutting edge delivering you the best solutions for the most popular phones!
Stay tuned, 'cause we're just warming up. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yak_25

شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------

